# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  something wrong with my nominates tincs

## larry b

I notice my 2 nominates were losing colour 1 was bit thinner so i used levacol , week half later bit off colour back .But still some thing wrong  this has appeared on its back.

----------


## Lynn

> I notice my 2 nominates were losing colour 1 was bit thinner so i used levacol , week half later bit off colour back .But still some thing wrong  this has appeared on its back.


Hi LARRY,
Sorry   :Frown:  poor baby.
I want to try to help  :Smile: 
This is what it looks like to me:
It is most definitely broken skin. 
They look like  little fluid filled pustules. ( like blisters) 
The spot in the upper L - looks like it erupted.
The one in the lower right - may still break open?
Did you _ 'drop' on_ the levacol?
If so, is this where you put it? 

I would pull this one - into a hospital tank/ boil leaf litter for a real long time/give him plenty of cover/ on wet paper towel substrate ( de-chlor water)
I would get plenty of clean de-chlor water on that area several times a day. ( use a *boiled* glass dropper bottle to apply the water- pharmacy) Keep his little hospital/enclosure as clean as possible !

It needs some kind of topical antibiotic.  SSD ? (Silversulfadiazene is a topical antibiotic and antifungal ) The extra *fluid (dropper bottle)  will help him eliminate the remnants of the levacol form his bitty little body.
* RE -the fluid to bathe the spots- A vet may recommend (besides medication) a specific fluid /rinse for this. Until you get a vets help, I would keep it simple!  ie Boil water then de-chlor it . ( Careful not to OVER de-chlor) 

Why don't you try emailing Dr Frye- He can't treat the frog. He is very caring - and may have the time to get back to you? Can't hurt to try? Dr Frye will need that photo included in the email and information about the levecol ( dose strength) and how it was administered. 

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html

Do you have a herp vet?

Could you be kind enough to let be know what transpires moving forward?
Lynn

----------


## larry b

Thanks for your help lynn ,I drop the levacol further up ,use the direction on bottle  just 1 drop . I ll try find some that Silversulfadiazene.Might be  cause it has been bullied other frog .But will keep u posted.

----------


## Lynn

> Thanks for your help lynn ,I drop the levacol further up ,use the direction on bottle  just 1 drop . I ll try find some that Silversulfadiazene.Might be  cause it has been bullied other frog .But will keep u posted.


Yes , it's  broken skin , for sure.  :Frown:

----------


## larry b

Thought I d give  update both frogs  are recovering  treated with bactyfec  they are a lot better.*T**Ba**Bactyfecctyfec* *B**Bactyfec*a*B**ctyfecact**BactyfecyfecBactyfecB**BactyfecactyfecBactyfec*

----------

